# Friday The 13th Part 2 Costume/life-sized Diorama



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

New handle and foam head ready for weathering.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeeeeeeah looking as nasty as I expected. Machete cut wound attached now will be adding fresh blood and details.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Love the look of the bag head jason and the head looks right. Keep us posted as to further developements.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks I made a another sack mask for wearing and is a more breathable material. Also got an undermask coming, lots more updates to come!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice! They look great!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Prototype sack mask, more comfortable and breathable than a pillowcase. Also found the perfect grayish lace like the movie one which is also weathered.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome mask from Darkside Studio. Adding glue on top for that comb-over and trimmed up the hair a little. Mask has hidden slits for wearing but probably won't fit my big head anyway. Got it mostly to complete my collection and for display. Jason is ready for his old face back!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

The costume itself is now done and available. Still working on the rest and coming along great!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

More pics on Facebook and Youtube videos coming soon! Imageshack won't show the cut on the arm up close, I guess it is too gory or looks like a female body part lol.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Nicely done. The costume looks right on.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

This is my first finished mask blank from scratch. Got the color almost perfect to the end scene, also barely had enough hair but Pam had pretty thinned out balding hair as a corpse would so that is what I wanted. Was a lot of work wish I would have had about a foot of more hair but not bad for my first blank and hairing. Teeth next!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

truly inspirational, the costume detail alone is fantastic. have you a tutorial for distressing cloth?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks glad you like it! No I don't tutorials as I would never have the time, plus I do this for a living so making the stuff and posting all the pics and vids takes all the time I got. I kinda do my own thing and do each one from scratch so I don't keep track of it as each one is unique. But it is a lot of hard work and labor and I just keep working with it until looks right. I only use non-toxic paints like acrylics also, all kinds of mixes and techniques which would take a book to explain. I am self-taught mostly and been at this a long time so I would say just practice and use trial and error until you get it right. It is my life and full-time job so I get A LOT of practice in lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Made a quick spear for fun.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome! Very nice!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Complete!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPXcOexUCd0


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another sack mask commission looks sick on the New Blood costume lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another part 2 sack mask done and on eBay. Also found another great shirt so decided to do another life-sized for fun since I already had the Motel Hell done.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

that is incredible! great job!


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

Amazing work!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

New sack mask commission done, more accurate material but less breathable and better for display but can still get air through the eye hole.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another sack mask commission done.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice job on your masks. I like to think that those masks will scare some kids on Halloween.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another full costume with machete wound done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another part 2 costume with machete wound done! More pics and daylight video to come as usual! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZgUlyK7D2M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Daylight video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjeUN_rdxrU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Video of my sack mask showing how you can tape it back for the tighter look, flare it out, or somewhere in the middle to replicate any scene. High quality and accurate with lots of details, weathering, and accurate lace. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMfzPvhV4xQ&feature=youtu.be


----------

